# SURGE?



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2017/12/11/uber-rider-charged-18k-5-mile-ride/


----------



## ant observer (Jan 7, 2017)

I imagine that's what a round trip to the southern tip of Argentina would cost you.


----------



## A U canes (Sep 2, 2017)

Doowop said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2017/12/11/uber-rider-charged-18k-5-mile-ride/


I would cash out that trip rigth away.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

ant observer said:


> I imagine that's what a round trip to the southern tip of Argentina would cost you.


According to the fare estimator, you could go XL to Ushuaia or Punta Arenas for that price.


----------



## lio (Oct 30, 2017)

yup very true


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm really curious about the driver pay for that one


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

UberPyro said:


> I'm really curious about the driver pay for that one


4.75.


----------

